# St. Mary's bass classic?



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Any word on the results of the st. mary's bass classic on the ohio river? Rumor had it that the leaders had 17 lbs. After sat.... that's amazing on the river!!!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

Got a text last night from friend,he said it took 27lbs to win! and 15lb.to get a check. Not surprised...........It's been really good so far this year,I wish we could have fished,but had other commitments for Sat


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

That's awesome!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## getyourbassingear (Apr 28, 2011)

&#9632;First: John Trunk and Brian Trunk, 24.66 pounds
&#9632;Second: Josh Ankrom and Tony Knight, 23.28 pounds
&#9632;Third: Alan Fluharty and Chad Brinegar, 19.26 pounds
&#9632;Fourth: Steve Freed and Josh Freed, 19.02 pounds
&#9632;Fifth: Cecil Schneider and Dan Holdren, 19.00 pounds
&#9632;Sixth: Tim Rhodes and Lester Marsh, 18.80 pounds
&#9632;Seventh: Mike Hanson and Tim Schwall, 18.79 pounds
&#9632;Eighth: Sam Butt and Boyd Dowell, 18.71 pounds
&#9632;Ninth: Mike Bunner and Brian Sturgeon, 18.58 pounds
&#9632;Tenth: Ryan Muldrew and Michael Muldrew, 18.45 pounds


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Are these guys talking about 20 fish total? I can't believe they caught 17lbs in 5 fish on the river. If true thats some great fishing guys. Apparently things have changed on the river since 2008.


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

6 fish limit per day
10k to the winners 
+ 10k Stratos 2X money

shakey


----------

